# Glass Handkerchief Vases



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2011)

This is what I do when I'm not making soaps!    

I hope you like them!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... a5336ef6a1


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh wow!


----------



## Dixie (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AmyW (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't have permission to view the larger photo but what I see is gorgeous


----------



## heyjude (Mar 3, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are cool!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I'm glad you liked them!

AmyW:  I'm sorry you couldn't see them better.  I was going to post the photos on here through ImageShack but when I opened ImageShack I got directed to one of those fake virus repair sites.  Eeek!  I closed it down right away.

If there is any other way to post the photos I certainly would.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 4, 2011)

oo i was excited to see these but it was on facebook and I'm blocked at work from facebook 

Anyway, I use photobucket to post pics.


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Stacey they r AMAZING!!!!!
R these hard to make??
I'm a glass beadmaker so have glass/kiln experience.
I'm trying to imagine a technique for them.
Was thinking u use sheet glass and slowly melt it over something?? or is it done from molten???
They truly r wonderful!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks nattynoo!  Did you see the earlier posting for turnedlight's beads!  *drool!*  To die for aren't they?

My vases are called "draped" in the warm glass world.  Yup, sheet glass formed over a mold.  Well, mold is kind of a fancy word for what I use.  Alot of people buy expensive stainless steel molds from glass supply stores, called a floral former.

Bah!  I bought me a stainless steel martini shaker from the Goodwill. Cost me $3.00.    Works perfectly.  

For warmglass people these are almost embarasslying simple to make.  Cut the glass, cold finish the edges, pop it in to the kiln on the mold, fire and Wal-la!  Beautiful vase.    

To research out process and firing schedules use this guy's site for tutorials and info.  Great resource! http://www.glasscampus.com/  He's very knowledgable and willing to share his experience with noobs.  I use his firing schedules a lot. 

The biggest hurdle you might have as a beader is the height of your kiln chamber.  You're going to need some depth to do any real decent draping.  My kiln is just 12x12.  And it's not a glass kiln.  But I bought it for doing draping and slumping so I'm willing to work around the limitations to get the height for draping. 

Check it out and let me know if you have any questions!  

*sigh*....I'd love to learn lampwork someday.  But I got enough hobbies with the glass and the soaping.  And the gardening.  And theatre.  And crocheting.  Oh...nevermind me...you get the drift. LOL!


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh thankyou Stacey for all that info.
I only have a small glass bead kiln but I can get extra sections to make it taller.
Was thinking I may be able to make some smaller vases or something to start.
Will have a look at that site you've directed me too.
Hope I don't feel yet another obsession coming on...laugh!!


----------



## slucham (Mar 9, 2011)

_spam deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Harlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely indeed!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------

